# Weilong Pop & Ragequit (just for fun)



## Nilsibert (Jan 4, 2014)

So as I was practising 4x4 like a maniac, I ignored 3x3 and became bad again, basically couldn't get sub 20 anymore.

I already had a bad day overall and a bad avg, so this happened:

Disclaimer: No Laptops were harmed during the making of this video I'm usually a calm person, it takes a lot to get me angry, but when I am.. 
Oh and the Weilong is fine.

[Youtube]watch?v=IP4jjq3fojg[/youtube]

Btw my Youtube link underneath the avatar doesn't work, did I do it wrong?


----------



## Username (Jan 4, 2014)

How the hell do you make a weilong pop? You need to tighten it. a lot.


----------



## Randomno (Jan 4, 2014)

Careful that's a MacBook you got there


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 4, 2014)

I made it pop before.. Did a t perm for fun and it exploded. It's already pretty tight, Maybe it's because I swapped the hardware, which wasn't a good idea anyway...
I'mpretty lucky that the macbook didn't get hurt, but as said, that rage is really unusual for me.


----------



## Raviorez (Jan 4, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> So as I was practising 4x4 like a maniac, I ignored 3x3 and became bad again, basically couldn't get sub 20 anymore.
> 
> I already had a bad day overall and a bad avg, so this happened:
> 
> ...



I had that problem too, it's the URL of your channel.
You can change the URL of your channel in the settings.


----------



## Eva (Jan 4, 2014)

The problem of the youtubelink is that your channel id isn't the same as your username.
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCincx1yi6l3-Rklv0DTFsow (this is how you go to your channel).
You can change the Uc.. for Nilsibert (or something else) by going to http://www.youtube.com/account_username?action_custom_url=true


----------



## BWCuber (Jan 4, 2014)

lol


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 4, 2014)

What shade is that yellow? I got a normal yellow off the cubicle and it doesnt look good at all. 

anyway, were your tensions loose?


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jan 4, 2014)

Username said:


> How the hell do you make a weilong pop?



It's impossible unless you loosen it until no screw is in the core.

Even then you need to be attempting to reverse cut 1 and a half piece for there to be even a 50% chance of it popping.


----------



## Renslay (Jan 4, 2014)

My condolence. I know the feeling.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 4, 2014)

Trexrush1 said:


> What shade is that yellow? I got a normal yellow off the cubicle and it doesnt look good at all.
> 
> anyway, were your tensions loose?



It's a standard yellow, pretty sure that was cubesmith.

Actually, the tensions aren't really loose, but the problem is that I swapped the hardware, which made it turn awful so I loosened it up a bit. I think the C4U springs are too hard so even if the cube is pretty loose, it still feels very tight and doesn't turn too nicely.

Anyway, I didn't want to imply that it's the cubes fault, I just found it fun that I got it on my new camera, so I thought I'd test it with this little video


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 4, 2014)

lol.
if you are having a bad day its just better to leave it.
i find that taking a break usually gets me better times.
its like you are stuck in a pit but you are trying to get out of it by digging deeper.
works for me atleast


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 4, 2014)

inb4 rj enters from the left


----------



## Joey VOV (Jan 5, 2014)

You were turning kinda rough..


----------



## rj (Jan 5, 2014)

How the heck did you pop that thing?


Lchu613 said:


> inb4 rj enters from the left


Oh, and how dare you pop it.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 5, 2014)

That's impressive. I have trouble taken my Weilong apart because the pieces won't pop out lmao.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 5, 2014)

rj said:


> How the heck did you pop that thing?
> 
> Oh, and how dare you pop it.



I'm sorry rj 
Yeah I might have turned a little rough, but most cubes can deal with my occasional rough turning


----------



## rj (Jan 5, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> I'm sorry rj
> Yeah I might have turned a little rough, but most cubes can deal with my occasional rough turning



Is it lubed? How tight is it?


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> *It's a standard yellow, pretty sure that was cubesmith.*
> 
> Actually, the tensions aren't really loose, but the problem is that I swapped the hardware, which made it turn awful so I loosened it up a bit. I think the C4U springs are too hard so even if the cube is pretty loose, it still feels very tight and doesn't turn too nicely.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't want to imply that it's the cubes fault, *I just found it fun that I got it on my new camera, so I thought I'd test it with this little video*



lol I've tried to get an explosion on camera (on purpose) but the only time it blew up on me (i loosened the tensions of my huanying alot) was when i decided to change the camera angle. 

The cubesmith yellow isnt the cubicle yellow. would you (or anyone) know the shade (normal, bright, light, fluorescent)?

Sorry the sticker thing is kind of off-topic but ive been at this for months.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 5, 2014)

rj said:


> Is it lubed? How tight is it?


It is lubed, and as I said, it's quite loose but still pretty tight because of the c4u springs


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> It is lubed, and as I said, *it's quite loose but still pretty tight* because of the c4u springs



Wat


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 5, 2014)

Trexrush1 said:


> What



I can pull the centerpieces out like crazy but the springs are so hard that even when the screw is screwed in just a little, it still feels very tight.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 5, 2014)

rj said:


> How the heck did you pop that thing?
> 
> Oh, and how dare you pop it.


----------



## rj (Jan 5, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> It is lubed, and as I said, it's quite loose but still pretty tight because of the c4u springs



Tighten it a little bit more.


----------



## kcl (Jan 5, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> I can pull the centerpieces out like crazy but the springs are so hard that even when the screw is screwed in just a little, it still feels very tight.



This tells me you should maybe put the stock springs back..


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 5, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> This tells me you should maybe put the stock springs back..



That is true indeed.


----------

